# Unlike SONY, Adobe is on a roll!



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 19, 2013)

[h=1]Adobe Profit Tops Estimates[/h]
Adobe Systems Inc. (ADBE), the largest maker of graphic-design software, reported fiscal first-quarter sales and profit that exceeded analysts estimates as more customers adopted online versions of its products. 

 Sales for the period that ended March 1 were $1.01 billion, San Jose, California-based Adobe said in a statement today. That topped the average $985.8 million projection, according to analysts estimates compiled by Bloomberg. Profit excluding some items was 35 cents a share, beating a prediction for 31 cents. 
 Chief Executive Officer Shantanu Narayen is pushing to sell more products over the Web and on mobile devices such as tablets, aiming to lessen Adobes reliance on software thats installed and stored on computers. Adobe added 153,000 paying customers to its Creative Cloud tools -- including* Photoshop, Dreamweaver and Illustrator* -- during the first quarter. 

 The speed of the transition is the paramount thing on investors minds, said Steven Ashley, an analyst at Robert W. Baird & Co. Ashley, who is based in Milwaukee and has a neutral rating for Adobe shares, had estimated 127,000 new subscribers. We all know this is the transition year. 

 Shares of Adobe jumped as much as 7.2 percent in extended trading after declining less than 1 percent to $40.75 at the close in New York. The stock has gained 8.1 percent so far this year. 

Adobe Profit Tops Estimates as Web Software Sales Jum - Bloomberg


----------



## Derrel (Mar 19, 2013)

Keeping things on the 2WheelPhoto kinda' level of thinking...if Sony were a motorcycle, it would have no front wheel or forks!@!@!@ But it would have some _spiffy handlebars _on top!!!! And a really nice-lookin' _chromed headlight housing_. And a simply  goooooooooorgeous taillight setup!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 19, 2013)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^THAT!


----------



## timor (Mar 19, 2013)

I am a total ignorant when comes to this thing so I would welcome a quick explanation:
35 cents a share, what it means ? A profit of 35 cents from $40 investment per year ?n Or is that 35% ?


----------



## skieur (Mar 19, 2013)

2WheelPhoto said:


> *Adobe Profit Tops Estimates*
> 
> 
> Adobe Systems Inc. (ADBE), the largest maker of graphic-design software, reported fiscal first-quarter sales and profit that exceeded analysts&#8217; estimates as more customers adopted online versions of its products.
> ...




So the rather important question is: Are you invested in Adobe? and have you made a profit?


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 19, 2013)

you mean like this:

Sony Posts Loss, Curbing Stock's Rally - WSJ.com


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 19, 2013)

timor said:


> I am a total ignorant when comes to this thing so I would welcome a quick explanation:
> 35 cents a share, what it means ? A profit of 35 cents from $40 investment per year ?n Or is that 35% ?



Percentage increase in the share themselves will determine your profit (minus tax - and brokerage fees to sell).  The earnings per share they are referring to is expected earnings per share vs. what the company really earned per share the past quarter...and in this case Adobe blew past wall str. expectations. And I contrasted with Sony, because Sony hasn't even been able to "meet" expectations.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 19, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> you mean like this:
> 
> Sony Posts Loss, Curbing Stock's Rally - WSJ.com



+1, Sony is a sad LET DOWN.

In our mall the Sony store has a few employees, and the apple store is so packed its hard to get in the door.  Step it up Sony!  Samsung took their TV business, Apple took their core PC business, and EVERYONE took their camera business!


----------



## amolitor (Mar 19, 2013)

Beating expectations has almost nothing to do with how well you run your company, and almost everything to do with how well you are managing your communications with the analysts.

Having positive earnings per share is usually, but by no means always, an indication of a company that is better run than a company that has losses per share.

In other words, take all this reporting with a big fat grain of salt.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 19, 2013)

amolitor said:


> Beating expectations has almost nothing to do with how well you run your company, and almost everything to do with how well you are managing your communications with the analysts.
> 
> Having positive earnings per share is usually, but by no means always, an indication of a company that is better run than a company that has losses per share.
> 
> In other words, take all this reporting with a big fat grain of salt.



But its no secret Adobe is operating at a profit and SONY is operating at a LOSS heheheheh....


----------



## amolitor (Mar 19, 2013)

Yes. And as I said, operating at a profit is usually, but not always, an indication of a better run company. The devil's in the details. If Sony pulls it together, hindsight will show that they were operating at a loss for something in the area of a year AFTER the turning point, most likely. It's the way these things work.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 19, 2013)

I hope SONY does pull it off too


----------



## Derrel (Mar 19, 2013)

NOT turning a profit in, oh, SEVEN consecutive years is, uh, the kinda way SONY has been doing business....posting record losses, quarter after quarter...losing face in Japan...losing out on innovation to upstart, vastly undercapitalized competitors, losing its historical dominance in multiple areas...all signs that SONY has lost the plot. Sorry amolitor, I know you are a smart man, but are you somehow utterly,totally ignorant of how BADLY-RUN SONY is as a corporation? 

I mean, c'mon, SONY's business practices, inter- and even intra-divisional infighting, and overall organizational incompetences (plural) are the stuff that the business web sites the world over have been using as cautionary tales for years now. SONY is a horribly,horribly run company, and is bleeding money for quarter after quarter, for years on end now. SONY has one successful division out of many...their gaming division....the rest are utter,total losers, left on auto-pilot in a slow death spiral.

Sony has not had a single hit product in YEARS. Literally, in YEARS!!!!! The sole exeption: Playstation.

Samsung and Apple and LG, and others have taken SONY's lunch money, friends, dog, cat, and pride.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 19, 2013)

Derrel said:


> NOT turning a profit in, oh, SEVEN consecutive years is, uh, the kinda way SONY has been doing business....posting record losses, quarter after quarter...losing face in Japan...losing out on innovation to upstart, vastly undercapitalized competitors, losing its historical dominance in multiple areas...all signs that SONY has lost the plot. Sorry amolitor, I know you are a smart man, but are you somehow utterly,totally ignorant of how BADLY-RUN SONY is as a corporation?
> 
> I mean, c'mon, SONY's business practices, inter- and even intra-divisional infighting, and overall organizational incompetences (plural) are the stuff that the business web sites the world over have been using as cautionary tales for years now. SONY is a horribly,horribly run company, and is bleeding money for quarter after quarter, for years on end now. SONY has one successful division out of many...their gaming division....the rest are utter,total losers, left on auto-pilot in a slow death spiral.
> 
> ...








And I was trying to be kind and soften the tone about SONY tanking and leaving both customers and investors with crap!


----------



## Fox_Racing_Guy (Mar 20, 2013)

How about Nikon stock dropping 19% in 1 day? Nikon Stock Plummets 19% After Cutting Profit Forecast, Biggest Drop Since 1985 

Apple?? Yeah, that's another great investment now  Apple Stock Finding a Bottom?


----------



## amolitor (Mar 20, 2013)

Oh, I don't know and don't care whether Sony is well run or badly run.

My point was simply that 'beating estimates' and 'operating at a loss' are not, by themselves, particularly interesting indicators.


----------



## rexbobcat (Mar 20, 2013)

I care. The PS4 is supposed to launch late this year or early next year. 

Sony should just sell off its TV division.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 20, 2013)

Fox_Racing_Guy said:


> How about Nikon stock dropping 19% in 1 day? Nikon Stock Plummets 19% After Cutting Profit Forecast, Biggest Drop Since 1985
> 
> Apple?? Yeah, that's another great investment now  Apple Stock Finding a Bottom?



Microsoft down too.  I've always been a fan of Adobe!  But Sony has decreased for the past years, well beyond those we mentioned


----------



## skieur (Mar 20, 2013)

2WheelPhoto said:


> Fox_Racing_Guy said:
> 
> 
> > How about Nikon stock dropping 19% in 1 day? Nikon Stock Plummets 19% After Cutting Profit Forecast, Biggest Drop Since 1985
> ...



If you and the others really believe all this, then you should be putting your investment money where your mouth is. (I'm doing very well in the investment department.

By the way, bought Microsoft too, because it is at a good price and undervalued.

My return on investment is currently 13.78 %.


----------



## Greiver (Mar 20, 2013)

Say what you want about the company itself but I really like SONY products. I don't think I've ever had one that I regretted purchasing.


----------



## Fox_Racing_Guy (Apr 18, 2013)

So any predictions where Nikon stock will bottom at? 







Many CrApple fans here too :lmao:  below $400 today  

Apple Inc.
NASDAQ: AAPL - Apr 18 6:49pm ET
$392.05






Sony is on the rise. 






You Sony bashers keep it up,,,, maybe you will start to believe yourselves soon.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Apr 19, 2013)

Fox_Racing_Guy said:


> So any predictions where Nikon stock will bottom at?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats a hell of a drop for apple. They need the Steve Jobs hype machine back. Sony could use some restructuring in other departments. But as for cameras they have stated they are going to have a more of a focus on that area and recent products have been rather nice. A99 is doing well and all the people that I know that have bought them have been very happy. ISo performance on the a99 is really good compared to past FF also. Big improvement from the a900.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 19, 2013)

Sony is on the rise!!! Hilarious!!!

Maybe some YEAR soon, they will actually turn a profit!!!

Sony has not turned a quarterly profit in what is it now??? Is it seven entire years now???

LMFAO. $17 a share. Oh yeahhhh, people are clamoring to buy SONY shares. Snicker.


----------



## skieur (Apr 19, 2013)

Derrel said:


> Sony is on the rise!!! Hilarious!!!
> 
> Maybe some YEAR soon, they will actually turn a profit!!!
> 
> ...



Well at 13.78% I am making a good return on my investments. What are you buying?

You guys don't know how to invest.  Microsoft was low. I bought. Microsoft is going up.  Best Buy was low. I bought.  Best Buy is going up.

Sony is too big to go out of business, so it will either recover, merge, or get bought out/taken over.  Any of these scenarios mean higher stock prices and more money for investors, so now is a good time to consider buying Sony. Their advantage is a willingness to innovate and create new products.


----------

